# How much and how long?



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

I was wondering how much people pay for a full groom and how long the groomer usually takes? 
Molly usually goes for 3-4 hours. This time she gave both Molly and Sid a full groom and only took her 5 hours and still charged the same. I wasn't happy with the results of Molly! 
Poor Molly always pulls the short straw, just because her hair is quiet straight on her head and she has such a tiny narrow head my groomer doesn't seem to make the effort to make her look her best,well at least she didn't this time.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

She looks wonderful. That is what we call a "my groomer drives a ferrari" haircut because when Rufus gets one like that he'll need to be redone in two weeks or so.


----------



## Boo Cable (Mar 24, 2015)

Molly looks lovely Nicky! Were you pleased with Sid's cut?


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I think she looks adorable!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Boo Cable said:


> Molly looks lovely Nicky! Were you pleased with Sid's cut?


Yes Jude, the groomer didn't cut Sid so short. She said because he's still only a puppy and still has a let of puppy fur,she wanted him to still look like a puppy!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

5 hours?? bloody hell, think how much packing I could get done in that time... 
Anyhow your babes both look adorable to me as I dont (yet?) have to groom Barney, I cant help you! x


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

5 hours,but £80 less in my purse  
Gave me a peaceful afternoon  x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Goosey said:


> 5 hours,but £80 less in my purse
> Gave me a peaceful afternoon  x


Worth every penny I'd say, for the peace as well as the grooming! x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

My groomer charges me £45 and takes 2.5 to 3 hours to do the two. That's total time, not each.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Mine go together and that way get time off the table to rest in between bits. 
They are generally there between 2 and 2 and a half hours - but I do always send them in combed through and matt free.
For the two of them I pay £65. The groomer is only just down the road and she calls me as soon as she is finished.


----------

